# 2004 M3 on order/S4 is sold ... W00T!



## Skrill (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey guys,

I want to introduce myself. I have been lurking for a while and finally took the plunge.

I ordered a Week 37 (9/12/03 Production Date) 2004 M3 Coupe.

Silver Grey/Imola Red Int.
Prem. Pk
Heated Seats
Bi-Xenon
Nav.
Adj. Seat Backs
PDC
H/K (almost forgot)

Right now its a 6sp Man -- but I am still trying to arrange a drive of an SMG. I just can't commit to it until I drive it. I know I will be happy w/ the manual (I have driven on) -- but I just don't know about SMG.

So ... I guess I will be hanging out here and on RF quite often now.

I am hoping for delivery in mid to late October -- seems like forever. 

The nice thing is -- the guy that bought my S4 is not taking delivery until early October -- so at least I have a nice ride till then.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup:

are you sure you're still able to change your order at this point? it's gettting close...


----------



## Skrill (Feb 6, 2003)

atyclb said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> are you sure you're still able to change your order at this point? it's gettting close...


I think I have a week -- the guys getting built on 9/5 just turned 112.

I may be 112 any day now -- but I just can't do SMG without driving it.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Skrill said:


> I think I have a week -- the guys getting built on 9/5 just turned 112.
> 
> I may be 112 any day now -- but I just can't do SMG without driving it.


good--sounds like you're on top of things.

one thing's for sure--you won't be disappointed if you stick with the manual :thumbup:


----------



## Skrill (Feb 6, 2003)

I drove the SMG --- I am getting the SMG.


:thumbup:


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Skrill said:


> I drove the SMG --- I am getting the SMG.
> 
> :thumbup:


What sold you on the SMG?


----------



## Skrill (Feb 6, 2003)

Let me cut and past what I wrote on RF re my reasons:

After hours of research -- including a full studying of Leo's FAQ (thanks Leo) -- and 20 minutes in my co-workers '02 SMG Coupe -- I have decided.

SMG it is.

My thinking -- if I were Hans Stuck, I would go for the Manual as I am sure I would be faster around Laguna Seca with it. But I am not Hans Stuck. And I don't work at Laguan Seca (or Sears Point, etc.)

I am Cris Torres. An office stiff, working in downtown L.A. that will put about 35k miles on my new ride on L.A.'s freeways, streets, etc., maybe >10k on various twisties, canyon runs, open road trips, etc., and maybe send 3 days/year on the track at driving schools. And in that case -- I think I will be faster and safer with the SMG. I am sure my rowin skillz will suffer. But hey -- I figure learning to row on a 1976 Ford F-series V8 Pickup (3-on-da-tree) makes me legit. And my heal-toe and double clutch got exponentially better after 18 months on the S4 (that's a tough mofo to heal-toe).

I think the SMG will be perfect for me. They just better not delete launch control on the 2004's -- or I will be pissed!!!!

I just hope my car is not 112 already. If it is -- please disregard everything above -- Manual rulez!!


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

Skrill said:


> Let me cut and past what I wrote on RF re my reasons:
> 
> After hours of research -- including a full studying of Leo's FAQ (thanks Leo) -- and 20 minutes in my co-workers '02 SMG Coupe -- I have decided.
> 
> ...


Good choice  However I disagree with your statement that SMG would be slower on tracks.

IMO the only slight drawback SMG has is 0-60. In all other situations SMG has, to most degree, an advantage over a stick.

Consistency is one magic word.

Hope your not too late with the change


----------



## Skrill (Feb 6, 2003)

Leo said:


> Good choice  However I disagree with your statement that SMG would be slower on tracks.
> 
> IMO the only slight drawback SMG has is 0-60. In all other situations SMG has, to most degree, an advantage over a stick.
> 
> ...


Yeah,l but still think in the hands of master (like Stuck, Auberlin, etc.), the pros can get more out of the car with a stick. But I am sure that I can't.

I will miss the high rev clutch dumps and smoking tires -- but I am not 21 anymore, so its no biggie.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Skrill said:


> Yeah,l but still think in the hands of master (like Stuck, Auberlin, etc.), the pros can get more out of the car with a stick. But I am sure that I can't.
> 
> I will miss the high rev clutch dumps and smoking tires -- but I am not 21 anymore, so its no biggie.


Don't sell SMG short. You can smoke the tires all you want and get a kick in the pants at every shift. It's still a mechanical transmission without a torque converter.


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

Stick with the 6-speed tranny...SMG is for women with sugar daddy husbands who'll buy them anything. You're getting an ///M3, "stick" with a REAL transmission.


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

Faheem Daddy said:


> Stick with the 6-speed tranny...SMG is for women with sugar daddy husbands who'll buy them anything. You're getting an ///M3, "stick" with a REAL transmission.


Who let you in here? :tsk:


----------



## Skrill (Feb 6, 2003)

Faheem Daddy said:


> Stick with the 6-speed tranny...SMG is for women with sugar daddy husbands who'll buy them anything. You're getting an ///M3, "stick" with a REAL transmission.


Is SigmaPi your sorority? I hear they are sluts.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Faheem Daddy said:


> Stick with the 6-speed tranny...SMG is for women with sugar daddy husbands who'll buy them anything. You're getting an ///M3, "stick" with a REAL transmission.


My my, how little do we know. Maybe you can't figure out SMG. You do have to think you know...it doesn't do it for you.


----------

